# Word of the Day - Mastaba



## debodun (Mar 12, 2022)

Mastsba (noun) - an ancient building used as an above-ground burial chamber that looks like a pyramid with the top cut off.

In the ancient city of Memphis in Egypt, the step pyramid is made up of six mastabas stacked on top of each other.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 12, 2022)

A mastaba was used as a burial place for people of lower rank in Egyptian society.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 12, 2022)

Never heard of it and a word I would never need to use.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 12, 2022)

If I were to use this word, I’d pronounce it very slow and careful…


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 12, 2022)

Deb you are proving to me that we do indeed learn something new every day (if we're lucky).


----------

